# Fisherman That Dont Eat Fish !!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fisherman That Dont Eat Fish !!! So please explain................. It doesnt seem right to me really - or should I say there I think that because I eat some of my catch there is a level of appreciation of the quarry that exceeds that of a fisherman that doesnt eat fish.

In fact I can see that some people opinions would ask whats the point....... kind of like a vegetarian butcher........ (perhaps).

Fisherman that Dont eat Fish - Cmon your missing out


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont eat fish regularly, like as often as a normal person would. I also see how this is kinda ironic considering.

I probably only eat fish when Mum gets an Atlantic Salmon and bakes (cooks it in the oven somehow) it, thats really good stuff, though I just dont like eating fish that often.

No personal or dietry reasons behind not eating fish it, I just dont do it. 8) 8)


----------



## Westie (Feb 12, 2009)

i agree with you . there is nothing better than fresh caught fish. I think alot of fishermen that dont eat their catch are not anti-fish but rather anti- cleaning fish. While i encourage fish release the benifits of fish in your diet cannot be understated.
Cheers
Westie


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

I dont eat fish very often, I think iv had it once this year however the wife and son love it so any catch goes their way and i just cook up a steak for me and the daughter.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have fished with 2 blokes in the past that didn't eat fish...weirdos..... ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very rarely, apart from the orange smoked cod at woolies.

i actually get quite sad looking at dead fish in an esky, they look like fallen comrades on a battlefield.
each must be put in a casket, draped with the aussie flag and carried into the house by 6 fishermen dressed in regulation 
flanalette shirts


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

It sounds like you all DO eat fish - just once or twice a year though - BUT REALLY you must try and eat some of your catch if you can as a freshly caught fish ( one of your own ) thats been looked after tastes fantastic !!! Can I recommend perhaps that you clean your fish on the day and then eat it at an early opportunity the next day. I used to be fussy about skin, heads, bones - grissle etc but If you catch a nice flathead or whiting and fillet it carefully theres nothing better.

Just a slight ammendment on my thoughts _ I think I can understand those fishermen that just fish rivers / lakes etc perhaps not eating their catch but for the salt fishermen I still find it a bit odd if you dont eat them.

Anyhow each to his own...... :shock:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

eric said:


> I have no problem catching the fish, cleaning the fish and cooking the fish. But I'm not eating it and you can't make me.


you'll get no dessert......


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

grinner said:


> very rarely, apart from the orange smoked cod at woolies.


 omg is the grinner serious :lol: 
that is about the only fish that i can not eat.. just the smell is enough to empty my house :shock:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't eat fish, can't stand the taste of it actually. Never have been able to and never will be able to eat any seafood at all.

So why do we do it? Peace and serenity. The love of being on the water. Time to myself.

Myself I can't see the point of these bike riders all in lycra pedalling away, at least I get a fish on the end of my line, what do they get in the end?????


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Myself I can't see the point of these bike riders all in lycra pedalling away


Well they get to advertise inner tubes - cycle bells - spoke manufacturers and their ilk of course..................

Some of you need to see the fishing head doctor me thinks.....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

eric said:


> I have no problem catching the fish, cleaning the fish and cooking the fish. But I'm not eating it and you can't make me.


I'm in this basket also. I don't mind "fish n chip shop fish" though....only when it's mackeral.

I have been known to indulge while dining out at fancy restaurants, but I've noticed it's only when a suitable amount of pre-dinner drinks have been sampled.

My two rules when it comes to edible wildlife...

1. Must have been designed with more than 2 legs.
2. Must have fur.


----------



## Wembas (Oct 16, 2008)

I LOVE FISH - the fresher the better... any type cooked any way. was one of the reasons for buying my yak !

Theres something about fishos that dont eat fish... something.... untrustworthy... :twisted:

hard to trust someone who enjoys torturing poor defensless fish - just for fun. :shock:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

mingle said:


> After all, there's no need for me to kill it - if I really want to eat fish, I can always get it from the shops...
> 
> ... but I'm going off on a tangent here!
> 
> It also never tastes as nice as fish from the shops, or fish that someone else has caught, for that matter...


I take the other view. If you can't bring yourself to kill one, perhaps you shouldn't be eating it. Real engagement with our food gives us more respect for it and the environment from which it comes.

And fish from the shops is crap. Nothing beats fresh caught seafood eaten the same day, maybe cooked


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I concur with Peril on his opinions............... in response to Mingle.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Eeeeer, ummmm,

Yeah, a bit embarrasing really.....I hardly ever eat fish 'cept salmon out of a tin. I have no problems cleaning and cooking them for others. My main problem is, I like to eat quickly. Sort of gulp it down like a starving greyhound...not stopping to breathe sort of thing. About 25 years ago, I caught a nice big bream, and cooked it up. After first mouthful, I was asking, """ungg, ish there a big nnnbone sssthuck threw mmmi nntung?"
and wow the reply, "Yes you stupid old fart, there is a bloody great bone stuck right through your tongue!"
I've become sort of less likely to eat fish since then. Quite like the taste of fish, but like to eat it hot.....the other reason for gulping it down.

Cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Andy maybe you should start with fish fingers first and then work your way up from there !!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

love all seafood....fresh fish is near top of the list....how can some of you say that "fish and chip shop" tastes better !!!!....there is no argument in my books that a fresh caught fish crumbed and pan fried on the same day tastes so much better than a 2 week old frozen to fresh fish that has suffered a death worse than bamboo torture in the hull of an old trawler ..... I agree that some people can't eat fish - or won't...don't like the smell , or just fish for fun...thats fine...i only take a keeper home on every 3rd or so trip ....but to say that fresh caught fish doesn't taste as good as 6 month oil fried stuff ?...try looking after and preparing your catch properly - it makes a big difference to quality !!!....but as i said - i have no reservations whether you eat the stuff you catch or not - we all have different tastes in life.. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

rob316 said:


> ....how can some of you say that "fish and chip shop" tastes better !!!!...


Because it doesn't taste like fish :lol:


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

For all those who say they dont like the smell, I gave a friend some fillets from a golden trevally that I had caught just hours before. He stuck his nose into the plate and said ït doesnt smell", fresh fish has very little smell I've found. His three year old son kept coming back for more! My wife, brought up catholic was put off fish at an early age and has always said she wont eat it if it looks, tastes, or smells like fish. I have recently found a recipe she loves, I marinate the fillets in lime zest, black pepper and olive oil. Hallelujah!She really loves it, so I can catch more fish now! cheers, Dave.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

I for one love fish & eat it once or twice a week,,wife & kids love fish also.
although not my catch, as I fish mainly in sydney harbour due to time constraints there is a huge differance in the fish that I have cought & eaten & what you buy from the markets still fresh but not as fresh or enjoyable.


----------



## Seawalker (Apr 28, 2009)

haha nice one eric. must try lycra gear on the hobie one of these days


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

When I grew up my stapple diet was fish. Have hardly touched fish since I left home 30 years ago. I eat it once or twice when I go on a long fishing trip, otherwise I dont. Just not interested.


----------



## Seawalker (Apr 28, 2009)

Guys, not eating your catch is like not finishing the job in the bedroom. Eating fish on the day you catch it is one of the few true pleasures in life. Even a humble catch of herring and garfish can make for an unforgettable culinary experience.

The key to great tasting fish - even the lowliest of species - is freshness: ideally kill and bleed your catch and put it on ice immediately (an esky with an ice/seawater slurry is ideal). Fillet or gut the fish straight out of the esky and place them in your fridge until you're ready to cook them later that day or evening.

Without too much effort you can create a meal that can hold its own with the fanciest, most expensive restaurant. Invite your friends over & enjoy with a nice drop of white... Cheers!


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

The traditional yakfishos ate their catch, but there wasnt too much in the way of steak or tofu to supplement their protein intake. or fish oil tablets for that matter. 
In todays busy lifestyle, its good to see so many people walking around Kmart, Big W, tackle shops looking at the fishing gear available, (oh yeah BCF too) I need to watch my head and eyes when paddling Talle Creek at night under the bridges as whole families are throwing lines out trying to hook a fish. Getting back to basics, getting back to nature, relaxation through to survival whatever a persons reason for fishing its great to see them out there. I dont eat much fish and I dont think I fish for the sole purpose of landing something for dinner instead I reckon I fish because I find it enjoyable. 
On the paddling side, I enjoy the exercise, the social aspect and the solitude (not at the same time), I like the challenges that kayaking has to offer. Being able to mix two things I enjoy is ideal. 
Mark


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm actually allergic to fish :shock: well fresh water fish it seems, i can handle flatties and snapper, anything else i'm risking a trip to a doctor!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of fish, but I try and cook it once a week. I'd rather cook my own, fresh caught, sustainably harvested fish than some from a shop that I have no idea how long ago it was caught or by what method.
I really like spanish mackeral though and I do enjoy longtail tuna.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

It's the caveman thing of catching something and then eating it that is one of the main attractions for me. It tastes great and you know exactly how it's been treated from hook to pot.

I also like my kids to understand where food comes from so I've kept sheep and had them slaughtered. Catching a fish, bringing it home, cleaning it, cooking it and eating it is just another way to ensure that they understand that an animal has died for them to eat so they had better not waste it.

Another thing is don't think that everything you release is going to grow up to be a big fishie. There's a whole food chain out there and if we don't eat them, odds are something else will do at some stage.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

I never realised so many fishos dont really eat fish much, Im the same i guess, I dont eat too much fish because I dont like the taste of fish that tastes fishy  but i love flathead,whitting, snapper, flake and fish like that mmmmmmm.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

blaggon said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > very rarely, apart from the orange smoked cod at woolies.
> ...


mm just reading about it is making me hungry, off to woolies to buy some. will post you a pic, if only the internet had a font for aroma


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Why the hell would you not wanna eat fish?
And more the the point why do you fish if ur not gonna eat it?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Admittedly, I'm getting picky about what I eat. I mean... I did eat fish almost every day for 8 months while travelling, and lived on a diet of flathead for 6 months in JB. I do keep more fish than I eat these days, but I have earmarked a bunch of locals who live nearby that appreciate my turning up with a free feed as often as I do. A few of them will eat just about anything, so it's usually a safe bet to keep a few, even if I don't feel like eating it myself. It feels good to be helping out those that really need it to.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

I love fresh fish, nothing better to eat in my opinion.. unfortunitly don't get the chance to go fishing often enough to have it every week but eventually I will  I think alot of sweetwater fisherman don't eat there catch probably cause it doesn't taste like a nice soul or flatty but meh if i catch it and it's legal i'll eat it. I'm actually thinking down the track to get into aquaponics so i can grow bass, barra and other perch in a large farm like system just so i can eat it... "cough imagine my fishing reports"


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not overly fond of seafood, and I'm sure what i do/do not eat will spin people out a bit....

Dont eat any fish from the fish & chip shops.... ANY 
dont eat crab
dont eat lobster/crayfish
dont eat squid / octopus
dont eat any of the processed 'crumbed' crap you get in the supermarkets
dont eat prawns , except for the small ones in special fried rice, don't like the big ones.
not too fond of most fresh fish either, I'll try it, but its not really for me.

Now , what I do LOVE is........

Oysters, anyway, plain, kilpatrick, garlic, however, I LOVE them.  
and a good bowl of chilli mussels, mmmm yum :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

3 times a week for me. And squid once a week. Since I bought my Hobie 2 years ago, I catch enough to keep me in fish year round.

In SA we are lucky enough to have Whiting, Gar and squid in the warmer months, mullet and salmon in winter and snook in between.
I am also a big fan of tommies or red mullet on toast for breakfast and usually enjoy them for a few days following a successful trip.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Boone501 said:


> Oysters, anyway, plain, kilpatrick, garlic, however, I LOVE them.
> and a good bowl of chilli mussels, mmmm yum :lol:


mmmm Oysters...

Best recipe I've come across so far is an asian influence one

oysters
chilli
lime & zest
soy sauce
rice wine
garlic
oil

thinly slice the chillis take out seeds and side walls of chillies if not a big fan of the spicy stuff. put the garlic, chilli and zest from the lime in a small ammount of oil till you get a nice aroma "don't burn the garlic it will turn bitter" add about 1 1/2 tablespoons of soy sauce and 1/4 of a cup of rice wine and reduce till its a nice semi thick consitancy. put the oysters on rock salt and add the sauce then squeeze half a lime over the oysters, grill for appro 2-3minutes and eat like a king


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

If i catch a quality eating fish i will take it home for dinner. There is nothing better than eating a fish for dinner that you caught that day.

If i buy fish its not from the supermarket its premium salmon or tuna from a fish shop.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I would eat it every day if I could and usually do on holidays. AT a restaurant I always order fish over steak. Tho I eat meat I dont get the same level of enjoyment from the meal as if it were a fish dish. Ill eat most everything from the sea and would never kill anything if I wasnt going to eat it. That goes for sea or land.
For me *fishing is *and always has been since a child, *a hunt*. Its one of the few forms of hunting left available to us. Lets face it, along with the urge to reproduce its one of our most primal instincts. One Im happy wasnt bred out of my line before it got to me.

Ive said it on here before I dont find it relaxing in the manner that some do. To me its always the pursuit, followed by the fight, followed by the kill, followed by the feast. For many of the primitive civilisations they honoured their prey by drinking its blood, smearing it all over themselves, eating the heart, whatever. But it was always in honour of the beast that they had slain. To not celebrate the kill by eating it was seen as disrespectful and would in some way offend whatever god they worshipped and affect their future hunts.

I cant think of anything more rewarding than fishing in the morning and eating your catch when you get home or even on the beach on the council provided bbqs. I actually enjoy cleaning the fish and preparing it to eat. The more you fillet and skin the easier it gets.

I realise everyone is different and that fact that fishing can offer so may things to so many different people is what makes the sport so popular. But for me personally, if I dont kill and eat what I catch then I feel less than satisfied with my days efforts.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

give me a steak any day :lol:

from a long family line of fisho's, I just love fishing, always have, always will.

My wife doent mind a feed of fish though. Sometimes she gets one..............if I remember ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

> I take the other view. If you can't bring yourself to kill one, perhaps you shouldn't be eating it. Real engagement with our food gives us more respect for it and the environment from which it comes.
> 
> And fish from the shops is crap. Nothing beats fresh caught seafood eaten the same day, maybe cooked


Completely agreed. There's another side to it as well, which is the highly questionable notion of supporting commercial fishing. I flat out refuse to support an industry that destructs my own playground and thats what commercial fishing does. For that reason I never buy fish, not to eat, not for bait, not for any reason. Why would I, when I catch more fish than I can eat myself anyway? Its a personal principle (so please don't take this as judgement on anyone else) and is a moral I have held myself to for over a decade. I just don't see a need to pay excessive amounts of money for unfresh fish.

_Give a man a fish he eats for a day... teach a man to fish, he eats for a lifetime_. That's a proverb I have taken to heart in a major way and if I ever find myself in a debate with a devout greeny (this use to happen a lot, given the nature of my ex and her stupid new-age friends), I always win the argument because of it.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks andybear your post made me laugh


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

stop it you guys are making me hungry and all there is in the freezer is bait,oh wait on some of that bait is squid...wheres the oil darling.....


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

andybear said:


> Eeeeer, ummmm,
> 
> Yeah, a bit embarrasing really.....I hardly ever eat fish 'cept salmon out of a tin. I have no problems cleaning and cooking them for others. My main problem is, I like to eat quickly. Sort of gulp it down like a starving greyhound...not stopping to breathe sort of thing. About 25 years ago, I caught a nice big bream, and cooked it up. After first mouthful, I was asking, """ungg, ish there a big nnnbone sssthuck threw mmmi nntung?"
> and wow the reply, "Yes you stupid old fart, there is a bloody great bone stuck right through your tongue!"
> ...


I am the same as Andy except with the bone through the tongue...No matter how well I fillet a fish I always seem to end up with one bone that makes me choke and I really hate picking through a cooked fish at the table...


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was a kid almost hated eating fish as I would always end up choking on a bone.. So the easy way out is not to eat it.. However that being said I just love eating fish now and would have no problem having it on most days. I catch and cook my own and usually only bring home what I need for a short period of time then out again for another fresh lot. Just a tip to the guys who have problems with bones. I can now almost always fillet most common fish and de-bone them before cooking. If you fillet them enough you get to know where all the bones are and with the right knife and a pair of good long nose pliers you end up with a perfect boneless fillet to be cooked anyway your heart desires. You end up losing a little bit of flesh when de-boning the fish but if that's the reason you don't eat fish its not a problem. another idea is to cut the fish into smaller pieces which you de-bone individually and lightly flour and fry just like chicken nuggets but better and healthier and NO BONES
cheers Jules


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

I eat a majority of the fish i catch. I wish none of you blokes did though!..,,,because if everyone was throwing them all back then we might never have needed Marine Parks etc etc which have locked me out of some of my favourite spots. In all honesty I find it harder to keep, clean and eat fish then I used to...like alot of the world I think I'm going a bit soft/ environmental/ green..whatever you want to call it,, I actually feel sorry for the fish i keep now, some more then others ( like poor old flatties, big snapper etc). I definately see a lot more people nowadays that don't keep fish at all, which is probably a good thing as it may help balance out pressure on fishing stocks that Australia's record population growth is inevitably going to produce. And anyway the main reason we fish is for the fun of it, if we fished solely to get a feed we would be a lot better off spending our money at the fish co-op instead of on $10 packs of soft plastics and $2000 kayaks.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

i would love to eat my catch but i am yet to catch something worth the effort of cleaning. prawns are my weakness but again its alot easier to get them from the shop even though i hate supporting the pros


----------

